# Fresh Green Beans with Bacon/Onion



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2018)

*Fresh Green Beans with Bacon/Onion*

2lbs Fresh green beans
1-2 Sweet Vidalia Onions, chopped coarse
1lb of Bacon, chopped coarse
Salt, crushed Red Pepper
bacon grease

precook bacon till crisp, chop into large hunks, save grease
Heat a large wok, add 2T of bacon grease
Stir fry the green beans and onion till the onion starts to soften
Add in bacon and stir fry for 2 more minutes
Salt and red pepper to taste














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 19, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> *Fresh Green Beans with Bacon/Onion*
> 
> 2lbs Fresh green beans
> 1-2 Sweet Vidalia Onions, chopped coarse
> ...


My first batch of beans are just a few days from being picked.  I make the same recipe, and sometimes throw broccoli in as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2018)

Looks real good John!
I love fresh green beans!!
Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 20, 2018)

One of my favorites! We’re harvesting beans and the tops on my onions just fell over. The garlic is almost done curing and there’s a half belly in the process sitting in the fridge. This will be a frequent side dish over the next six weeks or so.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 20, 2018)

Has anyone here heard of ruined beans? A very favorite of mine


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 20, 2018)

I love fresh beans from the garden, add bacon and onions mmm mmmm ..... Like for me.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 20, 2018)

Looking good. I've had potatoes,beans,and bacon in a broth many times so I'm going to have to try this. Like.


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 20, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Has anyone here heard of ruined beans? A very favorite of mine


I haven’t heard of them.  Looking them up now.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 20, 2018)

Brings back memories of grannies jowls and beans. Stringing beans, yeah i've done a few.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2018)

Classic right there! Big like Chile!


----------

